# OH NO NOT AGAIN!!



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 13, 2020)

Smoked Meatloaf.....it's funny how a lot of us have been cookin' the same things lately.

Already had this on the menu plans before it started tuning up here.

I used one of Jeff's recipes from here:








						Smoked Beef And Pork Meatloaf Muffins - Learn to Smoke Meat with Jeff Phillips
					

This smoked beef and pork meatloaf might possibly be the most tasty and moist smoked meatloaf I've ever tasted.




					www.Smoking-Meat.com




Only thing I didn't do was put into muffin pans, just made it a loaf.








Here it is 4 hours in and ready to pull.











Out resting







All plated up, did not sauce the top as we knew there would be leftovers. So we sauced it with Jeff's sauce when it was plated.







And here is what was left for lunch the next day.







Into a skillet with a bit of EVOO to get browned and warmed up







Topped with sharp cheddar







And onto some fresh Parmesan Italian homemade bread.












Well, thanks for lookin'!

Stay safe out there folks....

John


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 13, 2020)

Nice looking meatloaf. I also make sammiches the next day


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 13, 2020)

Sure looks good from here! I been waiting for your meatloaf post, sure a good looking leftover sandwich too.  Maybe now I should post my enchiladas we did earlier this year...didn't post them with the other dozen or so enchiladas posts going on! Lol!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 13, 2020)

That's one beautiful Loaf of Life John, and those taters on the side look extremely inviting also, big Like! I can't remember ever once making peas as a side, tho I do make split pea soup. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 13, 2020)

Great job John that looks like an excellent meatloaf man! You are becoming quite the bread baker as well. BIG LIKE man!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 13, 2020)

Yup , nice work . I'll be doing one soon . Heck I've been known to make a sandwich the first day


----------



## xray (Jul 13, 2020)

Great looking meatloaf John and the sides are perfect for it!

I gotta make a meatloaf soon too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2020)

Oh Yeah!!
My kinda Plate & a Great Sammy follow-up for the next day!!
Nice Job, John!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 13, 2020)

yes sir John that's some fine looking meals ya had.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jul 13, 2020)

Meatloaf is the most homestyle dish out there (IMO of course) and you sir did it up right. Like!


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 13, 2020)

looks fantastic John!! We love a good smoked meatloaf and I love melting some good sharp cheddar on mine too.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 13, 2020)

That's a great looking plate, John.
Loving those fried taters too.


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 13, 2020)

Looks awesome! I always love meatloaf all different ways...but my favorite part about meatloaf is the sandwiches made with leftovers. I swear sometimes I make meatloaf just for the lefover sandwiches! Lol! Nice job John !  Oh and extra points for the extra sharp!


----------



## Motorboat40 (Jul 13, 2020)

Love me some smoked meatloaf! I did a store bought premixed ready to cook one last week and posted it lol. And i plan to do my wife's turkey jepleno cheddar meatloaf in the smoker instead of the oven very soon so there will be more meatloaf posts to come. That was great color on the outside of that loaf tou cooked makes my mouth water!


----------



## tanglefoot (Jul 13, 2020)

Lookin' Mighty Fine!! After smokin' meatloaf, who in their right mind would EVER make it in the oven again????


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 13, 2020)

Great job!
I smoked a meatloaf a few weeks ago.  Thought about one this past weekend, but did a bacon mac & cheese and pulled pork mac & cheese.

Both meatloaf and mac & cheese are made primarily for the left over option.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 14, 2020)

It must be meatloaf month, John.  Miss Linda was asking me just the other day for one.
Yours looks great, as do the sammys.  I do like a sammy when there's more meat than bun.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 14, 2020)

Looks good. Been awhile since I've made meatloaf...JJ


----------



## forktender (Jul 14, 2020)

Great looking meal and leftovers!!!

Damn, Jeff that looks awesome...I guess I'm going to have to jump on the M.L. bandwagon real soon.
When I make M.L. it has to have a brown onion gravy  oven fried smashed new red potatoes and those frozen peas, carrots and corn medleys because that's how my Nona made it for us and close to how we got it at in school when we were kids. M.L. sandwiches are amazing, I always double the size of the recipe just for the leftovers.

Good Job.
Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2020)

Everything looks delicious!
Al


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 14, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice looking meatloaf. I also make sammiches the next day


Thanks Jake, appreciate it!



Brokenhandle said:


> Sure looks good from here! I been waiting for your meatloaf post, sure a good looking leftover sandwich too.  Maybe now I should post my enchiladas we did earlier this year...didn't post them with the other dozen or so enchiladas posts going on! Lol!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks for the like Ryan, love leftover sammies around here. 

Get that cooked posted up!



sawhorseray said:


> That's one beautiful Loaf of Life John, and those taters on the side look extremely inviting also, big Like! I can't remember ever once making peas as a side, tho I do make split pea soup. RAY


Thanks for the like Ray, and nothin' beats meat and taters in my book....the veggies, and fruit are Sues idea.   



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great job John that looks like an excellent meatloaf man! You are becoming quite the bread baker as well. BIG LIKE man!


Thanks for the like John, it was a really good recipe, and that is like my 3rd or 4th go at fresh bread and they are getting better, just like the pizzas.



chopsaw said:


> Yup , nice work . I'll be doing one soon . Heck I've been known to make a sandwich the first day


Thank you for the like, can't wait to see it posted Rich. And Sue and I went to sleep dreaming about those sammies for lunch....she would have had them for breakfast if I would let her.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 14, 2020)

Wow John. Another fine looking meal my friend. Excellent job. Great looking meal and of course the sandwiches are just to die for. Congrats on a well deserved ride on the carousel!!

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

Congrats on the ride John! Got to rereading your post and suddenly your homemade bread popped out at me...care to share your recipe you used? My wife might kill me...she's trying to watch her carbs...but me, not so much. And I love the smell of fresh baked bread.

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 14, 2020)

Ryan, here is a link to the 2 lb and 1.5 lb loaf









						Italian Parmesan Bread for 2-lb. Loaf Breadmaker - HamiltonBeach.com
					

Italian Parmesan Bread and other delicious recipes for breadmakers can be found at hamiltonbeach.com




					www.hamiltonbeach.com
				












						Italian Parmesan Bread for 1.5-lb. Loaf Breadmaker - HamiltonBeach.com
					

Italian Parmesan Bread and other delicious recipes for breadmakers can be found at hamiltonbeach.com




					www.hamiltonbeach.com
				




John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 14, 2020)

xray said:


> Great looking meatloaf John and the sides are perfect for it!
> 
> I gotta make a meatloaf soon too!


Thanks for the like Joe, and get makin' that loaf buddy.



Bearcarver said:


> Oh Yeah!!
> My kinda Plate & a Great Sammy follow-up for the next day!!
> Nice Job, John!!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks for the like, and you know me love those leftover sammies. But you my friend beat me hands down with yours.



smokerjim said:


> yes sir John that's some fine looking meals ya had.


Thanks for the like Jim, and kind words.



Central PA Cowboy said:


> Meatloaf is the most homestyle dish out there (IMO of course) and you sir did it up right. Like!


Thank you CPA!



jcam222 said:


> looks fantastic John!! We love a good smoked meatloaf and I love melting some good sharp cheddar on mine too.


Thank you for the like Jeff, and yes those sandwiches with the fresh bread were great.


John


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 14, 2020)

Definitely a keeper. Nice work. . .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks for the recipes John, and I'm kinda a newbie to breadmaking...only question I have is recipes call for bread machine yeast...not familiar with that. Is regular yeast ok?

Ryan


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 15, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks for the recipes John, and I'm kinda a newbie to breadmaking...only question I have is recipes call for bread machine yeast...not familiar with that. Is regular yeast ok?
> 
> Ryan


Ryan it is just regular active dry yeast....not the instant (rapid rise) dry yeast.





__





						Active Dry Yeast - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 15, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> That's a great looking plate, John.
> Loving those fried taters too.


Thanks for the like Stuart, and I usually do mased but Sue wanted fried taters and onions instead, which is fine by me.



Sowsage said:


> Looks awesome! I always love meatloaf all different ways...but my favorite part about meatloaf is the sandwiches made with leftovers. I swear sometimes I make meatloaf just for the lefover sandwiches! Lol! Nice job John !  Oh and extra points for the extra sharp!


Thanks for the like Travis, and meatloaf, especially smoked, has become on of our favorites for two reasons it's good anytime and makes great leftovers.   



Motorboat40 said:


> Love me some smoked meatloaf! I did a store bought premixed ready to cook one last week and posted it lol. And i plan to do my wife's turkey jepleno cheddar meatloaf in the smoker instead of the oven very soon so there will be more meatloaf posts to come. That was great color on the outside of that loaf tou cooked makes my mouth water!


Thanks Moto, and we have done a turkey loaf before, they are so moist!



tanglefoot said:


> Lookin' Mighty Fine!! After smokin' meatloaf, who in their right mind would EVER make it in the oven again????


Thanks tanglefoot, since I got the Rec Tec and smoked one we are also hooked on smokin' it as a first option.



Fueling Around said:


> Great job!
> I smoked a meatloaf a few weeks ago.  Thought about one this past weekend, but did a bacon mac & cheese and pulled pork mac & cheese.
> 
> Both meatloaf and mac & cheese are made primarily for the left over option.


Thanks Fueling Around, now that you mention it I think it may be time for a smoked mac and cheese....

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 15, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> It must be meatloaf month, John.  Miss Linda was asking me just the other day for one.
> Yours looks great, as do the sammys.  I do like a sammy when there's more meat than bun.
> Gary


Thanks for the like Gary, yes when I mentioned it Sue said "well get going on it then"....  



chef jimmyj said:


> Looks good. Been awhile since I've made meatloaf...JJ


Thanks for the like Chef Jimmy, maybe it's time, just mention it to the family and see what kind of reaction you get....



forktender said:


> Great looking meal and leftovers!!!
> 
> Damn, Jeff that looks awesome...I guess I'm going to have to jump on the M.L. bandwagon real soon.
> When I make M.L. it has to have a brown onion gravy  oven fried smashed new red potatoes and those frozen peas, carrots and corn medleys because that's how my Nona made it for us and close to how we got it at in school when we were kids. M.L. sandwiches are amazing, I always double the size of the recipe just for the leftovers.
> ...


Thanks for the like Dan, and I remember mashed taters, gravy and corn on the side, and that usually got mixed in with the taters....



SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks delicious!
> Al


Thanks Al much appreciated!



Winterrider said:


> Definitely a keeper. Nice work. . .


Thank you for the like WR, yes going to do this recipe again for sure.

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 15, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Wow John. Another fine looking meal my friend. Excellent job. Great looking meal and of course the sandwiches are just to die for. Congrats on a well deserved ride on the carousel!!
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert for the like and congrats brother.....came out lookin' and tastin' real good.

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 15, 2020)

smokeymose
 , 

 Cabo
 , 

 SmithPen
 thank you for the likes!

John


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks tasty John!  I need to put that on my cook list!  I’ve been craving some for a while!


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 16, 2020)

Nothing wrong with a meatloaf. And it seems that by time my teenage son get through eating there may be some left over for sammichs the next day.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 16, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Looks tasty John!  I need to put that on my cook list!  I’ve been craving some for a while!


Thanks you Civil for the like, and you should try that recipe, it is pretty darn good.



JLeonard said:


> Nothing wrong with a meatloaf. And it seems that by time my teenage son get through eating there may be some left over for sammichs the next day.


Thanks for the like JLeonard, yes I remember eating like a horse when I was a kid. Mom and Dad used to ask if I had a hollow leg....   



 sharryn
 thanks for the like!

John


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 16, 2020)

Yum! 

G


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 16, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Thanks you Civil for the like, and you should try that recipe, it is pretty darn good.
> 
> John



John, I believe I have that recipe in Jeff’s book, but also book marked it. The only change up will....I will do it in the cross fire over open fire :-)


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 16, 2020)

Great looking cook.  I need one of them thar sandwiches.....

JC


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 17, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Yum!
> 
> G


Thank you for the like Riverside, and nice comment!



civilsmoker said:


> John, I believe I have that recipe in Jeff’s book, but also book marked it. The only change up will....I will do it in the cross fire over open fire :-)


Civil you gotta post that up. Did you manage get it dug out then?



JC in GB said:


> Great looking cook.  I need one of them thar sandwiches.....
> 
> JC


Thanks for the like JC, and you would have to fight Sue for that sandwich.....  



 Teal101
 thanks for the like!

John


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 17, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Civil you gotta post that up. Did you manage get it dug out then?



John, I will do a post “when” I do it for sure......BUT for now the X-Fire, Copper Pot, and Little Pig are all still being held against their desire in a moving truck for another 10 days.....I will say the movers almost got to purchase the X-Fire....they didn’t bring a fork lift and borrowed my come along to winch it up the truck ramp.....at mid point up the ramp, the ramp started to fail and the X-Fire started to tip 4 feet in the air........aaaggggg.....fortunately one of the seasoned movers grabbed one of my air tanks I have for other builds and quickly put it under the ramp as it sank and stopped utter disaster.......the moving coordinator called me later to apologize for not taking my advice and said they have a forklift scheduled for the off load!!!!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 18, 2020)

Dang Civil, sure was lucky there. Glad the X-Fire is ok!

John


----------

